# New to this forum but not new to Halloween



## Skrew2nite (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello all I just got onto this forum..found out about it when I went to Ironstock. Anyways quick background about me...Yard/house haunter for the past 5 years. I decorate the front,side.back,inside (all rooms but 1...gotta put the cats somewhere during the party)and the garage (does anyone really use a garage for a car?) oh yeah I have transfered my back bedroom into a dot room and its been that way since I moved in and hopefully will stay that way for a long time. Other than that not too much else. Looking forward to learning and possibly teaching some stuff.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side my friend! I wondered if you would find your way here or not.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Screw, how ay doin?
Glad to see you here. 
Remember me, I'm Bill, strange1 from Ironstock.
Been doing any props lately?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry I missed you at Ironstock Skrew. But I welcome you to the forum.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum!! Its a haunting good time!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I didn't miss you!

Glad you decided to pop in!!
Hope I didn't twist your arm too bad at IronStock about this cool joint Z has here!?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to my humble abode.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcom Skrew.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Skrew - Welcome, and thanks for replacing me as the new kid. I just joined yesterday, so now you've got the title.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Glad to have you around!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy, and Welcome


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to where the monsters dwell. :xbones:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome, The sickness has already well infected you. From here the fever just gets hotter


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi S2N. I'm sure you'll fit right in here.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome! Wanna play with my box???


LOL joking


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Skrew2nite said:


> Hello all I just got onto this forum..found out about it when I went to Ironstock. Anyways quick background about me...Yard/house haunter for the past 5 years. I decorate the front,side.back,inside (all rooms but 1...gotta put the cats somewhere during the party)and the garage (does anyone really use a garage for a car?) oh yeah I have transfered my back bedroom into a dot room and its been that way since I moved in and hopefully will stay that way for a long time. Other than that not too much else. Looking forward to learning and possibly teaching some stuff.


Hello and welcome Skrew - sounds like you have a lot going on with your haunt. I hope you post pics or have a site or something...


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Skrew, I am sure you will love the gang here.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome Skrew! I think you'll like it here! :> So i hear you've got me locked up in your closet huh! LOL


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Skrew2nite and welcome! I hope you post pictures of your yard/house haunt and also of your dot room. I would really like to see them.*


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Skrew...Glad ya made it.


----------

